# ka24e timing chain guides



## SmashThat (Nov 15, 2005)

ok, i am looking behind my timing chain cover on my ka24e. correct me if i'm wrong, but there is supposed to be 2 chain guides, the one that the tensioner puts tension on on the left side and a straight one on the right side? there isn't one on the right side at the moment. is there supposed to be one there? is it a necessity?


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

SmashThat said:


> ok, i am looking behind my timing chain cover on my ka24e. correct me if i'm wrong, but there is supposed to be 2 chain guides, the one that the tensioner puts tension on on the left side and a straight one on the right side? there isn't one on the right side at the moment. is there supposed to be one there? is it a necessity?


The guides are completely unnecessary. The long guide that is held in by allen bolts should be removed. They often break and fall into the chain.


----------



## SmashThat (Nov 15, 2005)

what did u mean by they break and fall into the chain? the top part of the non tension guide is there, but only under the allen bolt, the rest is missing.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

They tend to inhibit the chain in some way or other. I had that problem on my KA24E. It started as a tick, then eventually built into a sickly grinding noise. Opening the timing chain case revealed a mangled, ground timing chain guide.


----------



## SmashThat (Nov 15, 2005)

but i would assume you need the guide that has the tension on it right? as for the other guide on the right side, i don't need it? just take out the 2 allen bolts and i won't have problems?


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

SmashThat said:


> but i would assume you need the guide that has the tension on it right? as for the other guide on the right side, i don't need it? just take out the 2 allen bolts and i won't have problems?


Correctamundo. Also check the tensioner for proper function as long as you're in there and maybe replace it.


----------



## kaptainkrolllio (Aug 8, 2005)

http://garage.projectraine.com/content_printable/timingchain_guide.pdf
That should help you out.


----------



## SmashThat (Nov 15, 2005)

yeah, the tensioner has to be replaced. this is the source of all my problems. it stopped putting enough tension on the chain which made it jump timing pretty bad and whip into the right side of the timing cover. this put a small hole in the cover on a water port, which made water and oil mix together. as soon as the car jumped timing, it was never driven again, so it wasn't running for a long time mixing water and oil together luckily. thanks a lot for the info guys. oh, that pdf file was about the ka24de, same thing goes for the sohc?


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

SmashThat said:


> yeah, the tensioner has to be replaced. this is the source of all my problems. it stopped putting enough tension on the chain which made it jump timing pretty bad and whip into the right side of the timing cover. this put a small hole in the cover on a water port, which made water and oil mix together. as soon as the car jumped timing, it was never driven again, so it wasn't running for a long time mixing water and oil together luckily. thanks a lot for the info guys. oh, that pdf file was about the ka24de, same thing goes for the sohc?


SOHC obviously has one less timing chain guide.


----------

